# Toro CCR 2400 starts then quits



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Toro CCR 2400 snowblower
The carb was leaking fuel when it just sat.
Other than that it ran fine.
I replaced the needle and seat,which really didn't look bad.
Well now It starts ,runs for awhile then dies.It starts back up ok.
Thought maybe a problem with the float,but can't see anything wrong.
The carb is clean and all orfices have been blown clean.
Its been taken apart 2 times now,tempted to put the old seat and needle
back in. thoughts??


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Try loosening the gas cap. If that helps, then the vent in the cap is blocked.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks rent a hub .I did try that .
Still quits after awhile,as if once the gas in the bowl runs out.
If it warms up a bit will try installing the old seat and needle.
The carb is real simple and I'm sure the float,needle and seat are in there
correctly.
Maybe the kit had a needle that was longer than the original?
But when I removed the carb cleaned it all up ,and installed a new seat and
needle I was able to blow air in thru fuel inlet and it stoped when raising the float.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I know you said everything is installed properly, seat installed groove side down and seated all the way in? Have you checked the flow from the fuel line when it is not hooked to the carb?


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

This seat is brass and screws in.
I know the type of seat your thinking of,and yep if its upside down it
won't work right.
No I did not check the fuel flow to the carb will do that.Maybe the filter is blocked,don't think so but anything can happen.
Just waiting for it to warm up a little here.
Thought I'd get some more ideas before so out there.
Thanks................


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

If the float is brass you could also try bending the tab that makes contact with the needle, so it lets a little more fuel in before the flow stops.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

No the float is cork,but I did bend the arm a little and it seems to be OK.
I would not think that would have to be done as it ran fine before replacing the 
needle and seat.Maybe the new brass seat didn't screw in as far as the old one,
causing the adjustment.Just when ya think you have this stuff figured out it
throws ya a curve.
Thanks for the help Rent a hubby!
Merry Christmas


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Have run across the "curve" a few times!! I am working on a similar Toro that has a solid tip needle, a brass insert, a rubber seat and a plastic float. The brass insert is pressed in on mine. Good luck!!


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Doesn't snow here in Charlotte enough to own one. Charlotte is in the Piedmont area of NC with the mountains to the west. Most of the fronts carrying snow comes from the west or southwest and most of the snow is dumped before the front reaches us. We've yet had any this year. We rely on good ol' salt if we get any.


----------

